# What are YOUR dog's favourite toys?



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

I see a couple toy threads right now but I don't want to hi jack them of course so I'd like to know... what are some of your dogs favourite toys! Is your dog a moderate or active chewer? How long did they last? I have people come in and ask me all the time about toys that would be best suited for their dog and it's always good to hear more options :biggrin1:

This brand in particular seems to be VERY popular right now and from the feed back I'm getting, is a very durable toy! http://pet.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pPETS-5056681t400.jpg

Would love to hear what toys are a hit in your house!!

edit: sorry, I pulled the picture off Google but the brand is JW and JW megalast !


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Quinn's absolute favorite toy is the kong air squeaker bowling pin. He is obsessed with that thing. He also likes the kong squeaky tennis balls, kong wubbas and a rubber JW bowling pin. He has a buffalo fur tug tug toy that he only gets in training. He LOVES that. I haven't had Jasper long. He is barely learning to play but seem to like the kong wubbas te best. Darla doesn't care about toys.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Mikey likes stuffed toy balls

Sprocket likes anything you can throw and he can bring back.

Gunner likes big ropes (not the chewing kind, the kind you can tie up and he pulls)

Celia likes bones.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I would say that Aspen's favorite right now is his Kong Wubba.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

The Kong Braidz is a favorite with my big active chewers. Tank rips the arms, legs, and head off
in no time, but the body of the toy (the braided part) lasts and lasts.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Becka no longer has a favourite toy, it used to be her first rope toy, and she would bring it in to me to play with, the only problem was it was a 6 inch rope held in the mouth of an 90 lb rottie )

The other rope toys she has do not seem to have the same appeal and since the first one got destroyed she just plays with whatever I use.

It might be that her favourite toy is actually me but I'll pretend that its not the case ;-)


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

My male is much more into toys than my female. Zulu's favorite game is a combo of fetch and tug, so any toy that can do both - and squeak! - is a hit. Mia prefers chasing and wrestling and only goes after a toy to get Zulu to play with her.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Believe it or not...Yogi's favorite toy is the most simple and one of the cheapest...his stuffed hamburger. We keep extras in his doggie cabinet and at 18 months of age he's on his 4th one. He uses it as a pillow to prop his head on. Also loves the AKC wilderness toys and the kong braidz. 

This dog probably has 50 toys and mostly ignores all unless they're the AKC animals.

His hamburger


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

oh my goodness that hamburger is adorable ! Thanks for the feedback right now everyone :biggrin: I notice the wubba is a popular choice among dogs here. People don't seem too interested when I tell them about it though, I wonder why that is


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Rhett's would be his Jolly Balls, especially the one that I got for free at a barn closing sale, made for horses!LOL
But ANY ball shaped object IS his favorite toy!!!:tongue:
And of course his sister and bothers are pretty kick-a toys as well!:wink:


Brody's would be our stuffing less toys(we got them when Jon posted about the sale a few months back!:wink

Dixi's would be either the flying(screaming) monkey or the squeaky kong bone that Sara got Brody!LOL (Other then Brody doesnt like it when she has it...cause she can get it to squeak and........lets just say.......he doesnt have the brain power too!LOL :laugh

Leo's would be ropes, and kind of rope toy....and his snuggle buddy toy from Sara...he sleeps with that EVERY night!!!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

That hamburger is cute, I would love to get one for Ruby lol. Her favorites are the loofa animals that make animal sounds when you squeeze their heads. She gets obsessed with breaking the sound maker though and within two days its broken lol. Loofa Duck | Canada


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

biancaDB said:


> oh my goodness that hamburger is adorable ! Thanks for the feedback right now everyone :biggrin: I notice the wubba is a popular choice among dogs here. People don't seem too interested when I tell them about it though, I wonder why that is


Oh yea, Yogi has a wubba but only plays with it occasionally. I, actually, think he just has too many toys. I keep saying, I'm going to donate a lot of them to our local Pet Rescue.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Buddy Glo Ball. 

You have NO idea  

Start with OBSESSION and take it to the 100th power and you might scratch the surface of what it means to Harry.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Tobi's favorite thing right now is an annoying squeaker that he ripped out of a Martha Stewart toy, he just leaves the outside remnants and carries around the ball mashing it and squeaking it... not to mention, it's got a squeaker on each side, so it's doubly annoying. 

here is the toy that the ball is contained in... It's sooooooooooo loud, and obnoxious. 
Martha Stewart Pets™ Fleece Tug Ball Dog Toy - Martha Stewart Pets - Dog - PetSmart

Oh don't be fooled, it's not a tug toy, he got through the fleece within minutes to get that ball out.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Um, each other? lol.

Probably the stuffies from West Paw Design. They like to pack them around. They aren't very toy oriented, but they certainly have plenty.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Sophie isn't a huge toy fan but likes large, floppy plushies. She also likes puzzle toys...her favorites being the Bob-a-lot, Tug-a-jug, Kongs, and Hide-a-squirrel.

Bambi loves toys in general, haha, especially squeaky balls, anything that crinkles, and small plushies that she can easily carry. Her very favorite is a squeaky basketball from Target. As far as interactive toys go, she likes this toy where she has to move sliders around to reveal treats. It's kinda like the Nina O toys but cheaper.

Gracie doesn't really play but loves chasing bubbles. She also sometimes chews on this random plastic bone that none of the other dogs care about. It's a Nylabone or something. I'm not a Nylabone fan but I don't have the heart to take away a 13 year old dog's chew.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Rocky's favorite toy is a stuffed bear that has the arms, legs, and head attached by velcro. When he grabs it and shakes it, the parts come off with a satisfying 'ripppping' sound. Sometimes he holds it down with his paws and rips the head off with his mouth. Then he just stares at me until I reattach the body parts so he can rip it apart again. My son got it last year at a pet store so I'm not sure the brand. Something about being actually allowed to rip the toy apart just really appeals to Rocky. 

Other then that, he loves stuffed toys but I have to sit there and play with him. Shade loves an old plastic nylabone that I've had laying around for years and no other dog would ever chew. Rocky is getting a new giant teddy bear for Christmas and Shade is getting a new Nylabone that is all his own.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

The favorites here are the squeaker snakes from invincible (multiple squeakers, one of which has a hole and still works, with a rattle; no stuffing. Love it.) and these little realistic looking squeaky mice. The mice are a cat toy. They give a chirpy squeak whenever they're moved. The boys love shaking, tossing and pouncing on them.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

When we are inside---Whatever the other dogs are playing with at the time 
Outside----There is only the Chuck-it for both Ari and Kai. Ari's is the rubber ball, Kai's is the floating duck version.

Ari has a really cute habit of grabbing a toy and running around with it when we get home, and first thing in the morning. His favorite toy then is a green stuffed kitty that he picked out himself last year halloween. Of course when if he carries it outside he'll drop it somewhere, so I taught him to "leave Kitty inside" and he'll give it to me before he goes out the door.

Kai likes anything that crinkles, which is good because I try not to have ALL of their toys with squeakies.....not exactly an easy task to find toys without them.

Layla does not discriminate yet.......she chews on any and everything.......my camera usb cord bit the dust yesterday :tsk: Momma wasn't paying attention......sigh. Mostly she just wants to steal their chuck-it toys. I gave her one of her own, but no, she wants theirs


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Jackson loves the pic you posted. The Cuz toys. However, he only likes the small ones, and unfortunately... he destroys those really fast. And he's not really a destructive dog but something about those toys just makes him want to kill it. lol. And the medium size he's not much interested in. 

He LOVES Orbee balls and those orange ChuckIt balls. Which both really shocked me because usually he only likes things that squeak. But he does tend to chew off the planets off those Orbee balls, LOL.

Ummm, he likes Kong Air Squeakers but not as much as he used to.

During the summer, I buy a lot of the ChuckIt water toys that he lives for in the pool.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

My dogs love rope toys. They have one that is probably three feet long and a few inches thick, and that's probably their absolute favorite. They love whipping it around and knocking stuff over. Hurts like hell to be whacked with though. They love Kong Wubbas even more than their rope toy, but they don't last long enough to purchase often. I wish they were made in a tougher material. Any stuffed toy is dead in no time...are there any REALLY sturdy stuffed toys? I recall somebody with Danes (Jon & Nat?) posting about a stuffed pig toy? I might look into something like that.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Cesar LOVES giant stuffed toys but he tears them apart so fast i only buy second hand human stuffed toys do a bit of tampering with them (remove any plastic eyes,noses ect) then let him tear them to pieces within 5 mintues. he also especielly loves his Bad cuz i would love to get him a new dino cuz cause they are so cute!

but i must say his ABSOLUTLY favorite of all favorites is actually a baby toy i got second hand its about 7 inches wide hard hard plastic with blue and yellow beads inside its ONLY and outdoor toy that i only let him have supervised becuase he goes so crazy for it if he even HEARS the rattling fo the ebads he whines and barks and spines around and jumps around untill you give it to him its to large to fit in his mouth and too ahrd for him to get a grip on it so he basically jsut nudges it around the yard and attempts to bite it. omg ive never seen a dog go more ape shit over somthing before


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Tennis Balls. The below tennis ball has been through some rough stuff and it is still her favorite... water logged and all 

IMG_7146 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr


IMG_7016 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr


IMG_6926 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, those Cuz toys Mollie destroyed in minutes. Brassed me off no end.
She loves, loves, loves the orange chuck it balls. To be honest, I've never met a dog that doesn't like them. I specifically don't take one to the dog park because every time a coconut there will be a fight over it, 30,000 tennis balls and the only ball every dog wants is the chuck it ball.
Other than that, that snake squeaker toy Celts talking about, the squeaker keeps squeaking even if it's burst. I was playing around with one in the petshop a few weeks ago, buying for a certain recipient I shall keep my mouth shut about, and Mol was awfully interested, so she's got one for Xmas as well.
She likes the Kong Braids, really likes them. When all the local dogs come in the house and run to the toy box, thats what they pull out, they all love those cute little things.
And, lastly, the unstuffed long toy things with a squeaker. They are ok as far as Mol is concerned, but far better than alot of her other toys piled up in the toy box.
Windy the cat - Da Bird, her favourite by far. She loves that thing. No matter how quiet I try to be when I move the thing to put it away, she's awake from a deep sleep and ready to pounce. Great exercise for both her mind and her body as well.


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> My dogs love rope toys. They have one that is probably three feet long and a few inches thick, and that's probably their absolute favorite. They love whipping it around and knocking stuff over. Hurts like hell to be whacked with though. They love Kong Wubbas even more than their rope toy, but they don't last long enough to purchase often. I wish they were made in a tougher material. Any stuffed toy is dead in no time...are there any REALLY sturdy stuffed toys? I recall somebody with Danes (Jon & Nat?) posting about a stuffed pig toy? I might look into something like that.


There are quiteee a few people who come and buy tuffy toys for their dogs. They're supposed to be durable stuffed toys and I haven't heard any negative feedback yet? So maybe take a look at those
Tuffy's Toys, Durable Dog Toys, Unique Pet Toys - TuffieToys.com

I've also heard good things about Hugglehounds toys 

Huggle Hounds - Natural Pet Warehouse - Dog Cat Natural Food Organic Treats Toys Supplements


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Yeah, those Cuz toys Mollie destroyed in minutes.


wow really!? I have a regular who comes in and he has a bull terrier pup (8mos) who STILL can't get through his cuz toy! it's a "bad" cuz, not sure if that makes any difference at all but thats interesting! I'll have to keep that in mind because I've just been recommending them for active chewers :redface:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Tess loves her Skineeez stuffed toys.. Bishop loves his flying squirrel. Which makes sense cause well.. Tess loves tug and Bishop loves fetch!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

biancaDB said:


> wow really!? I have a regular who comes in and he has a bull terrier pup (8mos) who STILL can't get through his cuz toy! it's a "bad" cuz, not sure if that makes any difference at all but thats interesting! I'll have to keep that in mind because I've just been recommending them for active chewers :redface:


Mollie ruined a big Kong Wubba in minutes, the cuz and her tug-a-jug (snapped the screw bottom off it), all ruined first time out. And she's not really a chewer at all, just when something provokes her interest enough she has to find a way to destroy it. 
So, don't take her as being normal, she's weird, most dogs aren't as destructful as she is. 
The owner of our local petshop is always recommending those cuz's for chewers and I most definitely would too.


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

hahaha okay good to know  hmm have you tried Kyjen toys? I've heard good things about this and it's durability !! But so far Mollie has put every toy I thought was tough to shame so who knows LOL Fire Hose Dog Toys - Dog Toys

(sorry if someones mentioned it already I just watched an hour long t.v show and my mind is else where at this very second...)


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Yeah, those Cuz toys Mollie destroyed in minutes. Brassed me off no end.


Wow, which Cuz did she have? Rocky used to destroy everything but there was a specific Cuz that lasted a while. The squeaker broke and he ripped off the tinier parts but the ball itself remained intact. I do remember him destroying other Cuz toys, though.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I just got Quinn the Tuffies Octopus. So far so good. I got one for my secret santa too.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

I can now add a new favorite toy to the list...

The Magic Mushroom, made by the same company that makes the Tug-a-Jug (which is also an awesome toy). Sophie thinks it's the best thing ever and got REALLY into it, haha...she was smashing/banging it around everywhere and even carrying it (which she normally doesn't do). It has adjustable difficulties, too, which I like puzzle toys to have .


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

swolek said:


> I can now add a new favorite toy to the list...
> 
> The Magic Mushroom, made by the same company that makes the Tug-a-Jug (which is also an awesome toy). Sophie thinks it's the best thing ever and got REALLY into it, haha...she was smashing/banging it around everywhere and even carrying it (which she normally doesn't do). It has adjustable difficulties, too, which I like puzzle toys to have .


Magic Mushroom is awesome. The Tug-a-Jug is awesome till it breaks a few minutes later. I just brought a few other puzzle toys. I have this thing that holds water bottles that my dog loves crashing. Some elk antlers and that is about it. I just brought 3 new toys from Amazon for her Christmas. 2 are puzzles that are suppose to durable. The other is a loud talking ball. 

My dog also loves playing fetch and tug of war. Chasing the laser pen is another personal favorite of hers. Red pens seem to work best.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

R2P Pet
I picked up a couple of these and Quinn loves them. They are super obnoxious. Definitely a play with while hubby is at work toy.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Speaking of obnoxious toys - Duke's new favourite is his invincible snake, which was kindly given by Penny (mollywoppy) in the secret santa! He loves to squeak it non stop and fold it over so he can fit multiple squeakers in his mouth at one time, which is apparently even more fun... THANKS PENNY :frusty: lol


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Gunner really loves his wheelbarrow tire in the backyard. :biggrin:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Uno has never been big on toys. He loves to destuff stuffed toys and remove the squeaker. Probably his favorite "toy" in the whole world was a sheepskin mitten that I used for grooming horses, I had to retire it after he loved it little too much. He also like the squeaky tennis balls by kong as well as feather tassel cat toys on a string. Basically anything that resembles a small furry animal or bird will do.


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> Uno has never been big on toys. He loves to destuff stuffed toys and remove the squeaker. Probably his favorite "toy" in the whole world was a sheepskin mitten that I used for grooming horses, I had to retire it after he loved it little too much. He also like the squeaky tennis balls by kong as well as feather tassel cat toys on a string. Basically anything that resembles a small furry animal or bird will do.


Funny that his favorite toy was a sheep skin mitten, we just got toooons of sheep skin toys in last week! Some are shaped as little ginger bread men almost but with no faces and the others are big bone shapes!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> Funny that his favorite toy was a sheep skin mitten, we just got toooons of sheep skin toys in last week! Some are shaped as little ginger bread men almost but with no faces and the others are big bone shapes!


do you know what brand it is? I might have to get a couple.


----------

